# Écran de l'iPad mini mou



## Starrk (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, Voilà j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iPad mini, et au touché de l'écran je ne retrouve pas la même sensation que sur l'iPhone 5 ou l'iPad 2 etc.......


Une sensation vraiment désagréable  comme si l'écran était mou ( surtout vers le centre), comme si il y avait un vide. D'ailleurs ça sonne vraiment creux quand je tapote le clavier.


Aux possesseurs d'iPad mini, merci de me dire si vous avez cette même sensation. 


Merci.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un iPad mini depuis novembre 2012 et je trouve pas cet effet dérangeant pour l'utiliser quotidiennement.


----------



## Dante059 (22 Avril 2013)

Salut !

Regarde ce test de l'iPad Mini :

http://www.clubic.com/tablette-internet-mid/ipad/article-521863-2-ipad-mini.html

J'avais lu la même chose avant d'acheter le mien, ça m'a fait hésiter, puis j'ai acheté et je n'ai pas vraiment cette sensation d'écran mou...


----------



## Starrk (22 Avril 2013)

Oui voilà Dante059 c'est exactement la même chose que dans le lien que tu as posté. Merci

Mistik, la ou je trouve ça dérangeant c'est quand je passe de mon iPhone ou d'un iPad normal. Ça perturbe, y a pas de résistance l'impression que les doigts s'enfoncent et même avec une faible pression . Merci


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2013)

Starrk a dit:


> Mistik, là où je trouve ça dérangeant c'est quand je passe de mon iPhone ou d'un iPad normal ... à l'iPad mini. Ça perturbe, y a pas de résistance *l'impression que les doigts s'enfoncent* et même avec une faible pression . Merci


Ne t'inquiètes pas, tes doigts ne s'enfonceront pas ni ne rebondiront !!! 

Sinon, je ne te dis pas de mensonge ni ne cherche à t'induire en erreur ... je ne travaille pas pour Apple ni ne dispose de stock options. 

Pour ma part je l'utilise tous les jours souvent plusieurs heures et j'en suis ravi ! :love:

Teste-le bien en magasin avant de te décider, c'est bien le seul conseil que je puisse te donner.


----------



## Siciliano (25 Avril 2013)

Hello,

J'avoue que moi non plus je n'ai pas cette sensation... 
Peut être parce que j'ai un doigté doux.


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Sinon *tape tape* et tu verras bien !


----------

